# Do you do your own vehicle maintenance?



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

> "If you only learn how to perform two regular maintenance operations on your car, learn how to install a spare tire, and learn how to change your own oil. The first is a must because of the risk of facing a flat in a location where help can’t get to you. Both will save you money, particularly changing your own oil because of the cost of labor associated with having someone else do it." *How to Change your Own Oil*


Do you do your own vehicle maintenance?


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Simple things like air filters and ws wipers, yes. Other things no. For the price of an oil change (with good oil) it doesn't make sense to me to do it myself. Every time I get the oil changed, I get the tires rotated (free) and the car washed. For $39.95 I am not going to drag a jack around the driveway and deal with old oil. The more complicated maintenance I tried, when I was younger and poor,usually didn't save me any money in the long run. Used to be in the old days your first step was to grab your tools. Not it seems like the first step is to grab a computer diagnostics screen based on how tech the new vehicles are.
For the ones that know how to wrench, I applaud you, but in my situation, a mans got to know his limitations.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Yep.

Been doing it since I was a sprout, circa 1960.

I remember when you could take your old oil to a dusty dirt road and spread it around to hold the road together and the County thanked you for it.

Now they throw you in jail for it, must go to an official recycling house.

Besides how are we supposed to drive the same vehicle for 30+ years?

ED


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I do all the work on our two vehicles, costs way too much to have it done. My truck is 27 years old, I just don't like the newer ones, so I will keep this one going until the wheels fall off or I bite the dust. I was a mechanic back in the 60s, man have cars changed a lot since then. It is a little harder to work on cars now days but still doable.


----------



## Marky82 (Dec 17, 2015)

Yup! My Bought my 2007 Mustang Convertible with 32,000 miles, she has over 96,000 now and she's never been to a mechanic. I taught myself how to work on cars starting when I was 16 (I'm 34 now). Message boards, access to factory manuals and youtube videos have allowed me do some fairly technical repairs... last Christmas I replaced the harmonic balancer. Wasn't the easy fix but it saved me a good chunk of $$$. I've collected a lot of mechanic tools over the years which has allowed me to do more and more at home.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I don't do do oil changes anymore. Six quarts of oil and a filter cost almost as much as taking it to the oil change place. Plus, I don't have to struggle with the skid plate, crawl around on the street in front of the house. The cost ends up about the same, and the oil change place takes 20 minutes not two hours. 

I guess cleaning the throttle body, and replacing my IAC valve and thermostat since I got my Navigator counts as "maintenance" so I still do some things myself.


----------



## Rough Rooster (Feb 7, 2015)

I do everything but oil changes. EPA rules concerning used oil disposal and the fact a oil change place I trust does it at an affordable price.
Engine and powertrain I do myself. For many years I had a Master Technician certification from ASE. I do have a two post lift and a box of tools. I am certified to handle refrigerants and do my own HVAC work. Just enjoy 'making things right again'.
Drive a 2000 4 cylinder 5 speed S10 with 209,000 miles and a 1985 Ford Crown Vic with 130,000 miles. They will probably see me to the grave. I am currently 72 years old.
(just recently assisted a grandson to install a Dodge Cummins into a 80's model 4WD Chevrolet pickup. Designed and manufactured motor mounts for the install.)

RR :smile::smile:


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I generally do everything except warranty repairs. I even skip the free oil changes at the dealer for my new car, not wanting to waste the time or risk their monkeys working on it. Quicker and easier for me to just do it. And we have a handy oil disposal at the county waste transfer station, although any Walmart happily will take it.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

de-nagorg said:


> I remember when you could take your old oil to a dusty dirt road and spread it around to hold the road together and the County thanked you for it.
> 
> Now they throw you in jail for it, must go to an official recycling house.
> ED


While taking that oil and using it on the stuff THEY put on the roads....:biggrin2:



I don't do oil changes, but most anything else I take care of. Got a garage full of tools, so I may as well do something with them.

Besides, in my semi retirement, I'm "saving" some old cars. Multiple purpose really. I can make some money, enjoy wrenching on cars, and giving the wife fits while she tries to figure out where she can park in the driveway....


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Yes, I do.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

I would never go to one of those quick-change oil places, I've read way too many horror stories about them.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

I do all my own maintenance. I have a 2600 sq.ft. shop with 1000 of it dedicated to automotive and motorcycle work. I have a twin post lift, hi-lift trans jack, press, welding equipment, etc. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## kerryman71 (Feb 26, 2017)

Yes I do, including oil changes. I use a quality filter and synthetic oil and take my time changing it. I put the waste oil for my truck and my wife's SUV in a five gallon bucket. When it gets full, I take it to the place I bought the oil who dispose of it for free. 

I basically do all my own maintenance and repairs.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Men vs. Women: How to Change Oil 1
WOMEN: 

1. Pull up to Jiffy Lube or Valvoline Instant Oil Change when the mileage reaches 3,000 miles since the last oil change. 

2. Drink a cup of coffee while they change the oil. 

3. 15 minutes later, write a check and leave with a properly maintained vehicle. 

Cost: $29.99 oil change, $2.00 coffee. Total $32.00 

MEN: 

1. Wait until Saturday, drive to the auto parts store. Buy a case of oil, oil filter, kitty litter, hand cleaner (don't forget a little tree air freshener). Write a check to the auto parts store for approximately $50. 

2. Stop by 7/11 on the way home, buy a case of beer. Write a check for $20.00. 

3. Drive home with oil and beer. 

4. Open beer, enjoy it. 

5. Spend 30 minutes looking for the jack stands. 

6. Find the jack stands (finally) under the kid's pedal car, jack the car up. 

7. Open another beer, drink it. 

8. Place drain pan under engine. 

9. Look for 9/16" box end wrench for drain plug 

10. Give up looking ten minutes later, find crescent wrench. 

11. Unscrew drain plug. 

12. Drop drain plug into pan of hot oil. Splash hot oil onto your hands and face in the process. Cuss and swear. 

13. Crawl out from under car, wipe hot oil from hands and face. Throw some kitty litter on the spilled oil. 

14. Open another beer while watching the last drops of oil drain. 

15. Spend 30 minutes looking for the oil filter wrench. 

16. Give up looking for oil filter wrench, crawl under car and hammer a flat-head screwdriver through the oil filter and twist it off. 

17. Crawl out from under car, splashing hot oil everywhere from newly made holes in oil filter. 

18. Cleverly hide used oil filter in trash to avoid those pesky environmental penalties. Open another beer. 

19. Install new oil filter, making sure to apply a thin coat of oil to the gasket.

20. Pour the first quart of new oil into engine. 

21. Oops! Now remember the drain plug (removed in step 11). It's still swimming in the now-warm oil in the drain pan. 

22. Throw more kitty litter on the quart-sized oil puddle on the floor. 

23. Open another beer and drink it. 

24. Find drain plug with a minimum of spillage, hand-tighten in drain plug socket. Drink beer. 

25. Crawl under car (getting oily kitty litter embedded in neck and arms). Tighten drain plug with crescent wrench, but this time, it's slippery. Bang your knuckles on the frame while tightening drain plug. 

26. Throw crescent wrench across the garage in anger. Throw a fit because crescent wrench hits bowling trophy (which wife wouldn't let stay in the house). 

27. Open another beer and drink it. 

28. Clean hands, bandaging where needed to stop blood flow. 

29. Pour in five quarts of fresh oil. 

30. Lower car from jack stands. Smile at your handiwork. Open another beer and drink it. 

31. Move car back to discover oil puddles you missed; apply more kitty litter to missed areas. 

32. Test drive car to make sure oil doesn't leak. 

33. Get pulled over a block from the house by local police, get arrested for DUI. 

34. Call loving wife and bail bondsman. 

35. Next day, get car out of impound yard. 

Cost: $50 parts, $20 beer, Impound fee $75, Bail $1500, DUI $2500 minimum. 

Total: $4145 (but you know the job was done right!)


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... Sure do,... Mechanicin' is my life trade,...
When I ain't sittin' in the seat of a paver, I'm maintaining the fleet of a couple backhoes, a trackhoe, a dozer, a couple rollers, 'n 5 Mack dump trucks,....
Along with the fleet of cars, 'n suvs the bosses family drives,... My pickup included,...


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

You're killin' me, man! I have to do all my work, from oil changes, to brakes, to water pumps, to cam swaps in my 10x20 single "car closet". I recently added a QuickJack BL-7000 lift to the mix and that helps a lot. Low enough to get under the Vette, heavy duty enough to lift my Tacoma with capacity to spare. Lifts only 21 inches but that's about all the room I have anyway with an 8' ceiling. I am garage poor.



firehawkmph said:


> I do all my own maintenance. I have a 2600 sq.ft. shop with 1000 of it dedicated to automotive and motorcycle work. I have a twin post lift, hi-lift trans jack, press, welding equipment, etc.
> Mike Hawkins


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

raylo32 said:


> You're killin' me, man! I have to do all my work, from oil changes, to brakes, to water pumps, to cam swaps in my 10x20 single "car closet". I recently added a QuickJack BL-7000 lift to the mix and that helps a lot. Low enough to get under the Vette, heavy duty enough to lift my Tacoma with capacity to spare. Lifts only 21 inches but that's about all the room I have anyway with an 8' ceiling. I am garage poor.


Ray,
I actually built the automotive addition to my original shop for my older son who is an auto tech at the local Toyota dealership. They sent him to college after he graduated from the local vocational program. He does a lot of work in there, mainly on Subarus. Since he didn't cost me anything for college, I set the shop up so he had a nice place to work safely. It has a cathedral ceiling covered in tongue and groove knotty pine, heated, surround sound, built in airlines, outlets everywhere. Kinda fun watching him and his buddies hang out when they're working on their cars.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Very nice, Mike.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Did it all from oil changes to engine overhauls from age 16 - 75. The most memorable was probably the time in AK army service the Sargent came to me, when on field maneuvers, saying I need you to replace the radiator in that jeep, -30°F . Try doing little nuts, bolts and screws with arctic mittens on the hands. 

Now the wife has a 2016 RAV4 and I drive a 2016 Tundra so I'm done except maintaining a new JD X-350 to be delivered. I believe I've earned that relief in my later years.

My retirement motto is still " just do what's fun and irresponsible ":biggrin2:


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I try to do as much of the work on my vehicle as I am capable of. Oil changes are easy, as I have a 2000 BMW 5 series. The oil filter housing is up top in the engine bay so all that's needed is a 32mm socket to remove it. I also have a pneumatic oil extractor which allows me to remove the dip stick, slide the oil extractor hose in the dip stick pipe and suck out the oil. It's great not having to crawl under the car to do an oil change. I'm usually done in 15 minutes. I've also changed spark plugs, valve cover gaskets, ignition coils, thrust arms, brake pads and rotors, and other assorted maintenance issues. I do know my limitations though, and will not hesitate to take it to a pro when the need arises. My dream is having a two post lift. Maybe in the next house.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

I do it all. I absolutely refuse to pay the ridiculous and outrageous service prices these days. If I don't know how I will buy a book and learn. If I don't have the tools, I go buy them.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

My dad took his 66 Mercedes to a friend to find out why it was running bad. The guy said bad camshaft. While installing the first one, he broke it. Overhead cam 6 cylinder. Got the second cam ($3000.00 later in the early 70's) in there and it ran the same. We were at another friends house and the hood was up as he was complaining about the other guy. My next door neighbor had a 70 Chevelle with a 396 4 speed and he was always working on it. I watched him find a miss by pulling plug wires so I did that to dads car and I pulled a wire off and it ran better. Turns out it was a bad distributor cap with 2 cylinders firing at the same time because of a carbon track. Dad called to mom and asked her if she had some finger nail polish. He 'painted' the carbon track with nail polish and it ran great. He had that distributor cap on his desk as a pencil holder telling every one that pencil holder cost $3000.00. It was then I became a mechanic. No one was going to do that to me. I have been doing it professionally since 77. So yes, I do all the work to my vehicles cept tires as I don't have tire machines. Now I do put off work that needs to be done on my vehicles cause I'm tired of working on cars at the end of the day. But when it's slow, I'm tinkering with them. Right now I have a project of stuffing a 2014 Camaro SS into a 83 GMC. Engine, tranny, interior, Seats, console, Dash, Navigation, back up camera, A/C, radio. I'm also putting the outside mirrors on. I can't wait.:vs_karate:


----------



## PPBART (Nov 11, 2011)

ZTMAN said:


> Simple things like air filters and ws wipers, yes. Other things no. For the price of an oil change (with good oil) it doesn't make sense to me to do it myself. Every time I get the oil changed, I get the tires rotated (free) and the car washed. For $39.95 I am not going to drag a jack around the driveway and deal with old oil...


Agree!


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I've spent a lot of money on automotive tools, and if I were to add up all the money they've saved me over the years they would've paid for themselves many times over. 

And it's not just financial, I feel accomplished when I've fixed stuff myself.


----------



## Fish_Stick (Feb 28, 2017)

Try and do as much as possible but have limitations due to machine costs. Tires, refrigerant and transmission stuff comes to mind. The rest I try and tackle since I don't have the $ to pay someone to do it. Plus I know how it's done versus yeah, it was all done and replaced now pay up.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Everyone should learn how to do the basics....I'm teaching my boys now how to do oil changes. My oldest boy will be of driving age soon. If he wants to drive, he will know how to wrench.


----------



## kerryman71 (Feb 26, 2017)

ddawg16 said:


> Everyone should learn how to do the basics....I'm teaching my boys now how to do oil changes. My oldest boy will be of driving age soon. If he wants to drive, he will know how to wrench.



That's great. I'm slowly teaching my 12 year old son about tools, basically what the name of it is and its use. I have him help me here and there with small jobs. I have many examples of people I don't want him to turn out to be, and one is the guy who has absolutely no idea what the name of a basic tool is or how to properly use it. He even gets to learn all types of new words :surprise:.


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

Tried one of those "jiffy lube" places once, they shorted me almost 2 quarts of oil. Next morning my truck rattled when I started it and never has before. Popped the hood and checked the oil. Level was down below the Add mark and it doesn't use or leak oil.
Have done it myself ever since.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

The movie preview marching band music when I was a kid. 9 min. 31 sec.

http://www.geek.com/geek-cetera/a-brilliant-explanation-of-how-a-cars-differential-works-1450429/


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I do everything except mount and balance tires. If I had a place for the proper tire tools, I would do that as well.


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

I'll do everything i can except some work that goes better with a lift like changing brakes lines.


----------



## viveksuthar (Jan 12, 2017)

I don't know very much about maintenance, I am only changing the oil and then after I only wash my car, for more maintenance I am contacting to the service center.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Went I was younger and poor, I use to do everything. Even changed engines and transmissions in my old TR7. Now my cars are newer, and and for most of their life with me, they are under warranty. If not, depending on the problem, I probably would just take it to a garage. Now my daughter Ford Ranger is another story.
Still do a lot of maintaining for her, and I keep telling her, I am too old for this s**t.


----------



## johnd393 (May 12, 2007)

Sure I fix my own cars. I even have a detached garage with a lift. There are some things I won't do any more but, I haven't needed such jobs yet.
My car recently died on the road. AAA towed it home. The alternator is bad. Found out online that this alternator often fails with bad brushes. Checked it and the brushes are bad. It's gonna take a couple days to get them but the brushes are $8.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I do much of it. Just changed the window lift motors on my old work van. Put an alternator on my mini-van a couple weeks ago. I no longer do complete engine overhauls or rebuild transmissions.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Things I have done DIY:

1) transmission cooling line, water pump, 91 Silhouette
2) radiator replacement, Silhouette and 95 Villager
3) Heater hose, windshield cleaner pumps, Steering knuckle, tie rod and strut assembly, driver side, Villager
4) Blend door actuator, Window lift motors, both sides, 2000 Windstar.
5) brake job, pads and rotors, front, Villager
6) oil changes and transmission fluid/filter change, windshield wipers, serpentine belts, various.
7) IACV, Thermostat, replaced radio/CD player, 2000 Navigator.
8) alternator, suburu outback.

I am not sure what else, but there are probably a couple of more. As I have gotten older (60 in May), I don't want to get under a car anymore. Harder to get up and down, plus even with two, 6-ton jack stands, wheel chocks, etc. it makes me nervous to get under my Navigator parked on the street, on asphalt. If I had a solid, flat concrete pad, off the street, no problem. On the street, on asphalt, just...no, don't feel comfortable doing that. Cars going by with me under a 5,500 pound SUV, even securely supported, just....no.

I still do topside stuff though, and bought a Powerprobe 3 (which I haven't used yet). If the heater core wasn't insanely difficult to get to on my Navigator, I might give that a try. Next project: redo/test my wife's power window. I replaced both motors 18 months ago, but one has gone out again. That is one of the reasons I bought a Powerprobe. She is heading to Florida to see friends in May, so she needs her window to go up and down.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

polarzak said:


> Even changed engines and transmissions in my old TR7.


That goes without saying for Triumph cars, at least in the later years. :biggrin2:


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... I've been a Mechanic since 'bout 8, tryin' to make an ole B&S start, bolted to Daddy's bench,....
One of my 1st "Chores" was to grease Daddy's Archway Cookie Truck every Saturday mornin',....

I've got 1 of 'bout every tool known to mankind, in metric, 'n inches,...
Not much I ain't done atleast once, on 'bout anything from a weed-wacker to the biggest machinery you've ever seen on a hi-way road job,....

My preference is Bigger is Better, for workin' on 'em,....
'n a 9/16" socket will take apart more stuff than any other wrench,....
probably a 15mm now-a-days,....


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Bigplanz said:


> Things I have done DIY:
> 
> 1) transmission cooling line, water pump, 91 Silhouette
> 2) radiator replacement, Silhouette and 95 Villager
> ...


Was the window motor made by Dorman? They are junk. They are the only ones who make one for my work van and I have to change them every 18 months or so.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Houses I work on. Vehicles not so much. 

Due to local market conditions I can usually get an oil and filter change for less than I can buy the materials for at Wal-Mart. I paid 14.00 for the last one using a name brand oil.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

lenaitch said:


> That goes without saying for Triumph cars, at least in the later years. :biggrin2:


Seems you might have had some experience with Triumphs. Mine was a 77 TR7. Fun little car when it wasn't in my garage being repaired. I even had a spare parts car, as parts were hard to find. Lots of repairs, and what can one say about British Lucas electrics. Looking back though, would do it all over.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

rusty baker said:


> Was the window motor made by Dorman? They are junk. They are the only ones who make one for my work van and I have to change them every 18 months or so.


I bought them both from RockAuto. They were either Cardone or Dorman. I am thinking they were Cardone, but I can't really remember.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Bigplanz said:


> I bought them both from RockAuto. They were either Cardone or Dorman. I am thinking they were Cardone, but I can't really remember.


For many of the old window lift motors, Dorman is the only company to make replacements. They are junk but have a lifetime warranty. Some, like my van, are a real bite to change. Fords are riveted in and there isn't enough room to bolt the new ones in. They are a real pain.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

polarzak said:


> Seems you might have had some experience with Triumphs. Mine was a 77 TR7. Fun little car when it wasn't in my garage being repaired. I even had a spare parts car, as parts were hard to find. Lots of repairs, and what can one say about British Lucas electrics. Looking back though, would do it all over.


Just anecdotally - my brother had a TR6 and it seems just about every Triumph listing on Autotrader or wherever say "engine and transmission rebuilt". I cut my teeth back in the day on less sexy British stuff like Morris and MG. They were cheap and easy to work on. I later got into British bikes. Speaking of Lucas electrics, I had a '70 Triumph Bonneville. It never leaked a drop of oil and I never had an electrical issue. I should have had it bronzed.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

lenaitch said:


> Just anecdotally - my brother had a TR6 and it seems just about every Triumph listing on Autotrader or wherever say "engine and transmission rebuilt". I cut my teeth back in the day on less sexy British stuff like Morris and MG. They were cheap and easy to work on. I later got into British bikes. Speaking of Lucas electrics, I had a '70 Triumph Bonneville. It never leaked a drop of oil and I never had an electrical issue. I should have had it bronzed.


I had a 67 Morris 1300 when I lived in Scotland back in the 70's. Those SU carbs were easy to work on....had to do a head job on it...burned to exhaust valves....broke a head bolt putting it back together....last bolt to be torqued down. Finding parts on a weekend was a PIA


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

lenaitch said:


> JI had a '70 Triumph Bonneville. It never leaked a drop of oil and I never had an electrical issue. I should have had it bronzed.


My good friend had a 70 Triumph, and it was a complete source of trouble. Leaked like a sieve. Fell on him once in his garage, and didn't have the leverage to lift it off, and I can still hear him down the road yelling. Quite funny actually. Personally, I went Japanese. First with a 71 Suzuki 500, and then a 71 Kawasaki 750. My god it was a fast bike in those days, and no trouble at all compared to the Triumph, but I have to admit the Triumph was classier. :smile:


----------



## crash525 (Apr 3, 2013)

Yup

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jessesandy (Dec 17, 2015)

My cars are 34, 27 and 15 years old and I do all the work myself. (Except tires, alignment)
Although, the '02 hasn't broken yet. 
After 215,000 miles looks like the clutch will be the first "repair".


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I do as much of my own work as much as possible which includes, oil changes, belts, spark plugs, filters, water pumps, brake pads, rotors and tire rotations. Anything I feel is beyond my capability I take to a trusted mechanic I have been dealing with for years.

I read a number of posts pertaining to oil changes and how it is not worth doing it one’s self over a quick-lube place. I disagree.

I drive a 00 Silverado with a V8 engine and I only use synthetic oil (6 quarts) and quality filters. At Costco, I get 6 quarts of Mobile 1 Full Synthetic for $27. I get the Mobil1 Extended Performance Oil Filter for $15 at AAP. I pick up these products ahead of time on my way home from work.

Saturday morning, I get up at my accustomed 7am. Have my coffee as I watch a bit of tele before going out to the garage.

Wheel block the back tires and pop the hood. (Safety first)
Open the oil filler cap
Jack up the front end and place the jack stands (I am a big proponent of safety)
Place the galvanized drip pan with the oil drain container on it.
Open the drain plug
Loosen the filter until the oil begins to spill out and let the oil drain into the drain pan. Do not remove it at this time.
While the oil is draining, inspect the underside for leaks, worn or damaged suspension parts. Check the A/C belt.
When oil stop dripping from the filter, remove it and clean the filter area with a disposable shop towel. 
Lubricate the gasket on the new filter and install it.
Clean the drain plug area and replace the plug insuring it is snug.
Pull out the drip pan
Lower the truck
Refill the oil to the proper level
Pour the used oil into a capped 5 gallon bucket (it gets taken to the recycle center when full)
Put away the tools.
Time: 45 minutes
Cost: $42

Going to a quick-lube, you either make an appointment or drive-in. 
Wait for them to get to your car.
Tell them no a dozen times to the overpriced extras they try to get you to buy
You have no idea what quality of filter is installed and hope you actually got the synthetic oil you paid for. There have been incidents where shops charged for synthetic but used cheap conventional oil instead.
Time: Avg 1-3 hours
Cost: $70-$80 and pray they did the job right and used the right products.

IMO, doing my own oil change is less time, less cost, less aggravation and less worry. 

My truck currently has over 260,000 miles on it and I am still running the original drive train. I drive 60 miles roundtrip to work every day and make frequent trips out of town that average 300-400 miles round trip. Although it is well taken care of, this is by no means a show truck. As a DIY’er, my truck gets used hauling everything from furniture to lumber to gravel, mulch and trash. The truck is kept clean and this includes the engine. The owner of the shop I take it to likes to joke about how his mechanics argue over who gets to work on it because despite being 17-years-old it is not grungy.


----------



## Auggie56 (Dec 7, 2012)

I wrenched professionally for fifteen years, so I still have my big tool box. I left the trade for a better paying career, plus the computers were not my thing. That was thirty years ago. Now at age sixty-eight I still do most of my repairs when I can. However, when it comes to the computer I have a dealer look at it.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

This thread reminds me I need an oil change. It will have to until after Christmas though.


----------



## 1995droptopz (Sep 14, 2010)

I worked as a technician for automotive suppliers for about 10 years before I became an engineer, so I also still have my big tool box. Working for automakers now, so I generally have access to any and all information and tools that I need to get stuff done. 2 of the 3 cars are new and under warranty, so I only have to wrench on the old van which is usually good for a few decent repairs per year.

My first job was at a gas station doing oil changes and tires. That coupled with the horror stories I have heard, I do my own oil changes. Too many wrong filters that fall off on the road, cars not filled up, drain plugs stripped, etc for me to chance it. Oil change techs are not actually mechanics generally, so its kind of like trusting unlicensed plumbers and electricians in your house in my mind.

My buddy does auto repairs as a side job, and has a tire machine and balancer, so I have not even gotten a tire replaced by somebody else in the past decade or so. Soon his barn will be going up with two hoists so I will have a place to go for major repairs.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> That coupled with the horror stories I have heard, I do my own oil changes. Too many wrong filters that fall off on the road, cars not filled up, drain plugs stripped, etc for me to chance it.


Work done wrong and saving a buck or two is why I diy my auto repairs. Way back when I needed an oil change and would have done it myself but a foot of snow fell and didn't look like it was going to melt anytime soon AND a local service station had an oil change special - $2 [I said it was a long time ago] so I let them do it. They cross threaded the drain plug and it leaked out 3 qts while I was at work. Had to add 5 qts before I could get back to them the next morning. They replaced the plug [with one I didn't have a wrench to fit] but wouldn't reimburse me for the oil I had to put in it.


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

I do my own work unless it gets serious. Haven't had a vehicle in the shop for a while though, knock on wood. I like to know what oil is going in there and use oem filters.

Once I pulled into a parking lot, trail of fresh oil leading up to a car with a puddle under the engine. I left them a note, likely a quicky lube place did it unless they lived real close.


----------



## 1995droptopz (Sep 14, 2010)

Had a co-worker buy a brand new Pontiac Vibe back when they first came out. He got his first oil change done at lunch one day. When another co-worker walked out to his car to go home, he saw a puddle and an oil filter laying on the ground where the car was parked. He followed the spots for about 2 miles where he found him sitting with his flashers on, engine seized.


----------



## 1995droptopz (Sep 14, 2010)

JasperST said:


> I do my own work unless it gets serious. Haven't had a vehicle in the shop for a while though, knock on wood. I like to know what oil is going in there and use oem filters.


True story. I only use Motorcraft filters. I used to run full synthetic, but engines have gotten better and oil change intervals have increased, so I use a syn-blend most of the time now to save a few bucks. Plus I don't drive as many miles anymore, so I only do about 2 changes a year per car at a 7500 interval. Old van gets one oil change per year whether it needs it or not.


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

1995droptopz said:


> True story. I only use Motorcraft filters. I used to run full synthetic, but engines have gotten better and oil change intervals have increased, so I use a syn-blend most of the time now to save a few bucks. Plus I don't drive as many miles anymore, so I only do about 2 changes a year per car at a 7500 interval. Old van gets one oil change per year whether it needs it or not.


 I only use Motorcraft oil filters in my Ford.


----------



## 1995droptopz (Sep 14, 2010)

JasperST said:


> I only use Motorcraft oil filters in my Ford.


Does your user name point to your vehicle choice?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Did it all from oil changes to engine overhauls from age 16 - 75. The most memorable was probably the time in AK army service the Sargent came to me, when on field maneuvers, saying I need you to replace the radiator in that jeep, -30°F . Try doing little nuts, bolts and screws with arctic mittens on the hands.
> 
> Now the wife has a 2016 RAV4 and I drive a 2016 Tundra so I'm done except maintaining a new JD X-350 to be delivered. I believe I've earned that relief in my later years.
> 
> My retirement motto is still " just do what's fun and irresponsible ":biggrin2:


Update:

The Tundra is nearly 2 years old and the RAV4 bout 18 months and I've never opened the hood, not even before purchase. I have no idea what's under there.:biggrin2:Still just " just doing what's fun and irresponsible "

The last vehicle I had that was a pleasure to maintain was a 65 Ford Pick-um- up with a 240 -6.


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

1995droptopz said:


> Does your user name point to your vehicle choice?


 Yep, sport touring, as in Ducati.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

I grew up on a farm, so I learned to do everything myself. Plumbing, electrical, drywall, concrete, vehicle maintain, medical, etc.

But as I get older and have young kids, my free time is less and less available. Paying my mechanic $40 (or less) to change my oil, saves me at least an hour. Say oil/filter costs half that. My time is worth more than $20 per hour. 

It's been a tough pill to swallow, but it's necessary for me at this point in my life. Hell, we're talking about hiring out lawn care next year for the same reason. :sigh:


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

NickTheGreat said:


> I grew up on a farm, so I learned to do everything myself. Plumbing, electrical, drywall, concrete, vehicle maintain, medical, etc.
> 
> But as I get older and have young kids, my free time is less and less available. Paying my mechanic $40 (or less) to change my oil, saves me at least an hour. Say oil/filter costs half that. My time is worth more than $20 per hour.
> 
> It's been a tough pill to swallow, but it's necessary for me at this point in my life. Hell, we're talking about hiring out lawn care next year for the same reason. :sigh:


+1 What he said. 

I just turned 60. No way I am getting under my Navigator in the cold, on the street in front of my house, to change the oil. The Valvoline down the street is fine. Cost me $45 last time, not that big a deal.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

At the price of oil a qt here, it is best to let someone else change the oil. It is pushing close to $6 a quart now and one place here was over $8 a qt, that is just crazy. Even at Wal-Mart it is close to $6 here.


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

BigJim said:


> At the price of oil a qt here, it is best to let someone else change the oil. It is pushing close to $6 a quart now and one place here was over $8 a qt, that is just crazy. Even at Wal-Mart it is close to $6 here.


 $5 here for full synthetic in a 5 gallon jug but a oil place is going to charge more aren't they? It's an easy job and I can do it faster than driving and waiting at a station and i know it's done right with the right oil and filter.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> It's an easy job and I can do it faster than driving and waiting at a station and i know it's done right with the right oil and filter.


My sentiments exactly!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

JasperST said:


> $5 here for full synthetic in a 5 gallon jug but a oil place is going to charge more aren't they? It's an easy job and I can do it faster than driving and waiting at a station and i know it's done right with the right oil and filter.


The prices I quoted above are from regular auto parts places. Man if I could find the synthetic oil for $5 a quart, I would be all over it.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

BigJim said:


> The prices I quoted above are from regular auto parts places. Man if I could find the synthetic oil for $5 a quart, I would be all over it.


My car uses about 6 and a half quarts of 5W-30 synthetic and I use Mobil One. I've been buying a 5 quart jug for about $25 at Walmart and two additional quarts, which kind of ruins the savings, but still, not a bad deal.
https://www.walmart.com/col/19-98-C...-Mobil-1-Synthetic-5-Quart-Motor-Oil/47222654
I am fortunate to have a garage, a compressor, and a pneumatic oil extractor. I order a Mann oil filter from Amazon for about $5 and I can change the oil in my car without climbing underneath. My car is a 2000 BMW 528, 17 years old now, that has the oil filter housing right at the top in front of the engine. I just twist off the oil filter housing cap, remove the old filter and install the new one, then replace the cap. Then I fire up the compressor, pull out the dipstick, and stick the hose from the MityVac pneumatic oil extractor into the dipstick tube and flip the MityVac valve to start suction. Then I sit down for about 10 minutes and relax. Once the oil is all sucked out of the oil pan I remove the hose, replace the dip stick and add fresh oil. Done. 
I had a bad experience with a mechanics helper years ago when I took my old 3 series BMW in for an oil change. The helper ended up doing the whole job and stripped the oil pan and I had to get a new one. I like that I don't have to even mess with the drain plug using the pneumatic oil extractor.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Dave: a question, Are you sure that the pneumatic vac is getting the fine metal settlins, out of the bottom of the pan.

When you drain the oil out the plug, these settlins are flushed out with the old oil, but by vacuuming from the top, they stay in there and contaminate the new oil, and get pumped back through the engine to cause more damage.

But hey if you can afford a Beamer, who cares , right?


ED


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

BigJim said:


> The prices I quoted above are from regular auto parts places. Man if I could find the synthetic oil for $5 a quart, I would be all over it.


 https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mobil-1-10W-30-Advanced-Full-Synthetic-Motor-Oil-5-qts/17034371


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

JasperST said:


> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mobil-1-10W-30-Advanced-Full-Synthetic-Motor-Oil-5-qts/17034371


Thanks for the link, that is a good deal, I appreciate it.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I have to agree with Ed. 

The end of most drain plugs are magnetic which helps remove metallic particles from circulation within the engine. If you do not clean this regularly, it becomes clogged with particles rendering ineffective.

Additionally the amount of particles on the plug at the time of oil change can provide an indication of potential problems. If there is a sudden increase, you can check with your mechanic and perform needed repairs before the issue becomes worse.

Also, if the particles are allowed to build up, they could detach as a one big lump and cause major problems in the engine.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> Dave: a question, Are you sure that the pneumatic vac is getting the fine metal settlins, out of the bottom of the pan.
> 
> When you drain the oil out the plug, these settlins are flushed out with the old oil, but by vacuuming from the top, they stay in there and contaminate the new oil, and get pumped back through the engine to cause more damage.
> 
> ...


The oil drain plug on my car is not magnetic. It has a ZF transmission with four magnets spaced throughout the bottom (in the four circles) of the oil pan so it makes no difference draining it out the plug or thru the dipstick, as far as removing metal shavings, since they would remain on the magnets. 

Your last comment sounded like you were taking a shot at me as if I have an entitled attitude of "if it breaks, so what cause I'm rich". Well, I'm not rich by any means, or I wouldn't be a member of a DIY forum. When I buy a car I plan on keeping it for as long as I can so I justify the initial extra cost of a better vehicle. I bought my first car at 19 years old, a used Ford, then a new Buick at 23 (which I sold to my brother in law to buy central air for my newly purchased house), then a new BMW 3 series at 28 which I kept for 13 years at which point I could not get the air conditioner to work, even after 3 new compressors, receiver / dryer, etc, so I traded it in for the new 5 series, which I've had for 17 years and have no intention of replacing. I'm 62 now and have only owned four vehicles. I'd say I get my moneys worth.


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

Dave Sal said:


> The oil drain plug on my car is not magnetic. It has a ZF transmission with four magnets spaced throughout the bottom (in the four circles) of the oil pan so it makes no difference draining it out the plug or thru the dipstick, as far as removing metal shavings, since they would remain on the magnets.


That's not the oil pan. https://www.bmwpartsworldwide.com/a...im/2-8l-l6-gas-engine/engine-cat/oil-pan-scat


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

JasperST said:


> That's not the oil pan. https://www.bmwpartsworldwide.com/a...im/2-8l-l6-gas-engine/engine-cat/oil-pan-scat


Doh! You're correct JasperST. That's the transmission pan. Don't know what I was thinking. :vs_worry:


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Dave Sal said:


> I am fortunate to have a garage, a compressor, and a pneumatic oil extractor. I order a Mann oil filter from Amazon for about $5 and I can change the oil in my car without climbing underneath.
> I had a bad experience with a mechanics helper years ago when I took my old 3 series BMW in for an oil change. The helper ended up doing the whole job and stripped the oil pan and I had to get a new one. I like that I don't have to even mess with the drain plug using the pneumatic oil extractor.


I also use this method to change my oil. The only exception was when I bought my 13 and my 16, and changed the first oil using the drain plug, and that was in case there were any manufacturing metal cast offs. Since then I suck it out with vacuum, and since the oil filter is on top, never have to get underneath. These days, most of the European cars don't even come with a oil drain plug. They all use vacuum. I am not going to drag my boat out of the water for each oil change. How to you think they have been changing the oil in marine units all these years. They suck it out.


----------

